

Ask HN: Did Google in the US change their UI? - iqster

Google's home page looks horrible (menu on the left hand side of the screen) and is unusable for me. No obvious way to turn it off. Is this happening to others?
======
ggchappell
I'm in the U.S. Getting the menu here. It only shows up on rollover, resulting
in a page that is even more minimalist-looking than before, so I wouldn't say
the page looks "horrible". OTOH, the usability of the menu is not great; it
takes some time to find & click on what I want, and sometimes I'll move the
mouse out of range, and the menu will vanish.

------
capnfabs
That menu on the side of the screen seemed to disappear once I logged in, but
it's coming back intermittently. I'd say it's a change coming for good, but
it's still transitioning in.

------
booduh
Menu sucks. The site is getting ever and ever harder to get used to.

The hover for it also isn't the smoothest, or most reliable. I'm, each time I
click, unsure as to whether or not the thing will even show up.

Boo!

------
Zepplock
Looks same to me (from CA)

